# Xorg si pianta nella prova

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti ho riavviato dopo l'installazione e poi ho voluto installare xorg praticamente ho aggiunto le due variabili a make.conf e ho installato xorg con 

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

si è fatto na ventina di minuti di compilazioni ecc poi ho dato :

```
 X -configure
```

```
Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

Il pc si è piantato schermo nero 

.....

 :Sad: 

Ho dato quei comandi per fare tutto in automatico evitando errori ....... Cosa posso fare ??

----------

## ckx3009

se per caso ti capitasse di avere installata sul pc una ATI (come leggo dalla tua firma), lascia stare la configurazione automatica, parlo per esperienza.

configurare manualmente e' sempre meglio:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

dato che linux non e' quell'altro sistema poco operativo, le configurazioni fatte a manina sono normalmente meglio di quelle automaticheLast edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lioben

Aspetta, andiamo con ordine sono niubbo , senno mi frigge il cervello.

Allora io ho bisogno di un x.org con DRI ,risoluzione personalizzata e accellerazione 3d per compiz , siccome di inglese non capisco un tubo...ho trovato link in italiano....

Andando con ordine , riconfiguro il kernel con il DRI , altra roba da attivare o disabilitare ?

avendo una ATI  radeon 1650 devo usare driver fglrx o radeon? 

Ho provato ad usare la configurazione semi-automatica senza trovare giovamento....

Non esiste una guida in italiano per configurare xorg.conf ...lo ho letto con nano ma capisco meglio il sumero.....   :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> ho trovato link in italiano....

 

immagino sia questo, vero?

----------

## Lioben

Si esatto.............

pero' appunto come chiesto nel post sopra non so dove mettere le mani cosa configurare prima e cosa dopo .... kernel , xorg.conf ecc

Ma il pacchetto xorg-x11 è gia' quello modulare?

----------

## ckx3009

il link che ti ho segnalato io non riguarda xorg modulare o meno..e' solo il passo che devi fare per fornire a xorg.conf le opzioni adatte alla tua scheda video.

qui si parla di xorg modulare

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

ma non so quanto ti serva.

in ogni caso...un passo alla volta: come pensi di far andare compiz se non hai il server grafico configurato correttamente?  :Razz: 

- si inizia attivando i moduli del kernel corretti (e ovviamente disattivando quelli inutili..altrimenti tanto vale rimanere su winzozz se si deve avere un kernel di 3 GB). il link che ti ho dato prima spiega come si fa e cosa si attiva.

- si sceglie se installare i driver proprietari di ATI (fglrx) oppure se usare i driver open source (radeon)

- si procede con l'emerge degli uni o degli altri: non mi sento di consigliarti i driver open source (ora arriva un linuxiano doc a casa mia con un macete)

cmq per ati proprietari, il link che ti ho dato nel post precedente http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers  , mentre per i driver opensource qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers .

- si configura il server X dal file xorg.conf

- una volta che si ipotizza tutto configurato si tira un bello startx da console, si dovrebbe essere "proiettati" su tty7 e si dovrebbero vedere 3 belle consoline bianche. se le vedi..allora il tuo server X e' partito e funziona.

- a sto punto ti converrebbe mettere un'interfaccia grafica (buona compilazione).

- una volta che hai la GUI attiva, dalla console della gui lanci glxgears, se ti appaiono 3 ingranaggi che girano (senza scattare) hai configurato il tuo xorg.conf decentemente. il programma di diagnostica glxgears ti da anche dei valori in fps: ovviamente piu' sono alti e meglio e'. penso che con una scheda come la tua, dovresti superare almeno i 3000 fps.

- quando hai interfaccia grafica & accelerazione 3d...allora pensa a compiz http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion (personalmente ti sconsiglierei di mettere compiz...non e' particolarmente stabile e tende a riempire la ram in pochissimo tempo).

se ho fatto qualche errore o detto qualche eresia, prego gli esperti di correggermi al volo  :Smile: 

p.s.

tieni conto che a luglio esce kde 4.1, che dovrebbe avere buona parte delle "figate" di compiz gia' comprese (e moooooooolto altro)...e soprattutto stabili.

p.p.s.

mi permetto una "battutina"

il tuo problema principale non e' xorg, compiz, ati o simili....e' l'inglese   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit: aprendo il link segnalato da Peach sulla documentazione di gentoo, ho trovato una pagina che spiega molto bene come installare Xorg

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml .

ti sei addirittura risparmiato l'inglese!!! 

...per questa volta...Last edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lioben

Ho seguito la guida segnalata da Peach ma ancora Xorg non va , allora lo ho aperto a mano e ho iniziato a smanettare ma nulla....

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "ACER AL2216W"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-82

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 56-76

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "fglrx"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Ati radeon 1650"

    Driver      "fglrx"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    1024

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Ati radeon 1650"

    Monitor     "ACER AL2216W"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Per ottenere il coso sopra , ho usato la configurazione semi automatica poi siccome non andava ci ho smanettato ....

ma se io installassi l'installer che scarico dal sito ati lui non me lo fa un xorg funzionante?

----------

## ckx3009

su gentoo non esiste "vado sul sito e scarico"

e' il bello di portage: 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

cmq non c'e' nulla che ti installa automaticamente un xorg dal sito di ati che io sappia...

potresti iniziare con una configurazione totalmente manuale, cosi' fai le cose per benino.

inizia a scordarti configurazioni automatiche e semi automatiche...ricorda sempre che fai parte dei dannATI quindi non hai diritto ad avere un video funzionante facilmente (grazie, ATI, per darmi sempre qualcosa da fare, visto che non ne ho gia' abbastanza).

allora..cavolate a parte

qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers c'e' LA soluzione... e' un inglese estremamente facile...

inizia a compilare il kernel con i drivers giusti.

una volta fatto questo, c'e', in quel wiki, una parte del xorg.conf che dovrebbe funzionarti bene.

fai un xorg.conf a partire dal file di esempio xorg.conf.example .

vai nella cartella e fai una bella copia del file, poi inizi a editarlo come indicato nel wiki

```
#cd /etc/X11/

#cp xorg.conf.example xorg.conf

#nano xorg.conf
```

poi, una volta che hai finito di "costruire" il tuo xorg.conf e hai provato a vedere se funziona, fai una bella cosa, cosi' ci aiuti a capire cosa davvero non va: posta qui il tuo /var/log/Xorg.0.log (per intero) cosi' possiamo vedere gli errori che ti da.Last edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

ecco, appunto, perchè io non ho ancora visto da nessuna parte l'errore esatto che ti da. 

puoi provare direttamente a redirigere l'output su un file, quando lanci X

```
$ startx 2> x.log
```

e poi killare X con ctrl+alt+backspace o spostandoti su un altro terminale, oppure il computer va in blocco totale e non puoi più far niente?

----------

## Lioben

 *Quote:*   

> con ctrl+alt+backspace

 

backspace che tasto sarebbe?

Comunque mi appare una schermata nera e quindi devo spegnere dal pulsante di accensione.

```
su gentoo non esiste "vado sul sito e scarico" 
```

 :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   e se in portage non c'è il programma che io voglio ?? Tipo c6 messenger che asicuramente non ci sarà?Devo compilarlo a mano senza emerge?

----------

## Kernel78

@Lioben

[MOD]Quando devi postare un file di configurazione, come in questo caso, valuta seriamente la possibilità di togliere i commenti per mantenere leggibile la discussione  :Wink: 

A questo fine puoi usare il comando che ho nella mia firma.

[/MOD]

P.S. Spero di non risultare duro e dispotico, questa è la prima volta che do un suggerimento investito dell'autorità di moderare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   con ctrl+alt+backspace 
> 
> backspace che tasto sarebbe?
> 
> Comunque mi appare una schermata nera e quindi devo spegnere dal pulsante di accensione.
> ...

 

sarebbe il tasto con la freccia verso sinistra sopra il tasto invio.

hai fatto quello che ti è stato suggerito ??? ovvero ctrl+alt+f1 ??? ed andare a leggere il log di Xorg????

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> su gentoo non esiste "vado sul sito e scarico" 
> ```
> ...

 

se in portage non c'è allora probabilmente lo scarichi da dove ti pare, ma prima di scaricarlo verificare in portage e su bugs.gentoo, oppure scriversi un ebuild  a mano, non guasterebbe.  di messenger con quel nome non ne esistono, però ne trovi a zilioni di programmi compatibili con il protocollo di messenger.

ciao

----------

## ckx3009

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> backspace che tasto sarebbe?
> 
> 

 

chiedo scusa, anche se con gentoo direttamente c'entra poco, penso che il miglior amico di ogni utente informatico, utente linux in particolare, sia google, non il forum.

impariamo a usare google anche per quelle cose che possono sembrare sciocchezze, come la risposta alla domanda "backspace che tasto sarebbe?"

anche perche' hai atteso inutilmente 20 minuti (o piu') per avere risposta a una domanda: se avessi usato google la risposta l'avresti avuta nel tempo fisico di fare questo:

- www.google.it

- cerca "backspace".

- la prima pagina il lista e' wikipedia inglese, che ti fa VEDERE il tasto. (potevi guardare qui)

- la terza pagina cita: "BACKSPACE Definizione - Glossario Termine Informatico Acronimo" (ti sarebbe venuto subito all'occhio di guardare qui)

- la quinta pagina e' un glossario, che evidentemente ti spiega a che serve il tasto

- si potrebbe andare avanti....

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    e se in portage non c'è il programma che io voglio ?? Tipo c6 messenger che asicuramente non ci sarà?Devo compilarlo a mano senza emerge?

 

se non c'e' il programma che vuoi, c'e' sicuramente un altro programma che fa le stesse cose di quello che cerchi (forse anche meglio rispetto a quello che cerchi), altrimenti fai come dice crisandbea, oppure, se davvero non puoi fare a meno del programma, ti scarichi il file binario...anche se va contro la filosofia di gentoo..

----------

## Lioben

Ok eccomi di ritorno da una mini-vacanza .....vi posto  pure il log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux afrodite 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 16 12:32:58 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 16 June 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 25 13:06:33 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "ACER AL2216W"

(**) |   |-->Device "Ati radeon 1650"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b27a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29a0 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,29a1 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II)[code] PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,29a4 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 07,80,00 hdr 80[/code]

(II) PCI: 00:19:0: chip 8086,104b card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2832 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev f2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2812 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2822 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,283e card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,7181 card 174b,5920 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,71a1 card 174b,5921 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:06:0: chip 104c,8024 card 105b,0cef rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefa00000 - 0xefafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefc00000 - 0xefcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefb00000 - 0xefbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefe00000 - 0xefefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefd00000 - 0xefdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series Primary rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xefaf0000/16, I/O @ 0xce00/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series Secondary rev 0, Mem @ 0xefae0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.47.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.47.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.471                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Feb 25 2008 21:22:45

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x7181) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7d9c10

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "Radeon X1600 Series" (Chipset = 0x7181)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x5920)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xefaf0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV516

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(II) fglrx(0): Video RAM override, using 1024 kB instead of 262144 kB

(**) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 1024 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: ACR  Model: ad74  Serial#: 1881154285

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2007  Week: 2

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 47  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.644 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.286 greenY: 0.603

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 49281

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 1360  vsize 765  refresh: 60  vid: 49291

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  473 x 296 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 210 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: Acer AL2216W

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: L74090453830

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff00047274aded222070

(II) fglrx(0):    02110103682f1e782ec585a459499a24

(II) fglrx(0):    125054bfef0081808140714f9500950f

(II) fglrx(0):    b30081c08bc021399030621a274068b0

(II) fglrx(0):    3600d9281100001c000000fd00384c1e

(II) fglrx(0):    5215000a202020202020000000fc0041

(II) fglrx(0):    63657220414c32323136570a000000ff

(II) fglrx(0):    004c3734303930343533383330200073

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed

```

Ad esempio :

 *Quote:*   

>  PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,29a4 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

 

una linea tipo quella li' uno dove è che studia cosa vuol dire?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Ok eccomi di ritorno da una mini-vacanza .....vi posto  pure il log
> 
> ```
> 
> ..............................................................
> ...

 

quella linea, la si copia e la si incolla nella finestra di ricerca di google!

----------

## ckx3009

una riga tipo quella a te in realta' interessa poco. quello che ti interessa nel log, e' in particolare la riga

```
EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed 
```

che e' chiaramente il motivo per cui X non parte.

quale versione del driver ati hai installato?

prova a vedere se nel kernel l'opzione CONFIG_FB e' disabilitata. se non lo e', disabilitala e prova cosi'.

stai anche attento a disabilitare un eventuale tvout nel tuo xorg.conf. fai una cosa alla volta cosi' si capisce dove si trova il problema.

fai delle prove in quel modo. poi posta il tuo xorg.0.log se esce con un errore diverso da quello di prima e posta il tuo xorg.conf nuovo, fatto a manina con le opzioni che stai usando

edit: ovviamente per risolvere da solo i problemi, prendi la riga del tuo errore, quella che ho quotato, e la scrivi su google tra "virgolette".

e cerchi^^

----------

## Lioben

Come driver mi ha emerso l' 8.47  ....

Poi mi dice che ho abilitato il DRM build-in nel kernel e che il direct rendering non funzionera'.

----------

## ckx3009

```
emerge -pv ati-drivers
```

 altrimenti non si sa quale dei 8.47*** hai

cmq e' disponibile ati-drivers-8.501 che funziona bene.

 *Quote:*   

> Poi mi dice che ho abilitato il DRM build-in nel kernel e che il direct rendering non funzionera'.

 

chi ti dice queste belle cose?

cmq basta abilitarlo come modulo, se devi averlo; nulla di che.

hai guardato di aver abilitato o meno il CONFIG_FB nel kernel?

dov'e' il tuo xorg.conf? (non darmi la posizione: postalo qui)

----------

## Lioben

 *Quote:*   

> Poi mi dice che ho abilitato il DRM build-in nel kernel e che il direct rendering non funzionera'.
> 
> 

 

me lo diceva emerge dopo avermi emerso i driver ati 8.471.3

 poi siccome mi hanno detto che esistono gli 8.501 , ho unemerso gli 8.471.3 , ma non trovo gli 8.5 !!!Come faccio?

Per il CONFIG_FB ho cercato nel kernel .....dove si trova questa opzione? A cosa fa riferimento?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> .............................................................
> 
> Per il CONFIG_FB ho cercato nel kernel .....dove si trova questa opzione? A cosa fa riferimento?

 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_FB
```

quando dai menuconfig nella cartella /usr/src/linux puoi usare la funzione "cerca" che si abilita semplicemente digitando

```
/
```

ti si apre una finestra di ricerca nella quale puoi scrivere ad es. CONFIG_FB

----------

## ckx3009

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> me lo diceva emerge dopo avermi emerso i driver ati 8.471.3
> 
>  poi siccome mi hanno detto che esistono gli 8.501 , ho unemerso gli 8.471.3 , ma non trovo gli 8.5 !!!Come faccio?
> ...

 

si, tel'ho detto io    :Cool: 

hai installata l'ultima versione che portage rilascia come stabile.

ti basta fare da root:

```
echo 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~arch' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

dove arch e' il tuo tipo di processore, x86 a occhio. quindi al posto di ~arch, dovrai mettere ~x86.

in quel modo sblocchi le versioni "instabili" per la tua architettura di processore. instabili per modo di dire..funzionano ugualmente bene, anzi forse meglio.Last edited by ckx3009 on Thu Jun 26, 2008 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ti basta fare da root:
> 
> ```
> echo ati-drivers ~arch >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

su questo dissento fortemente ... smascherare qualsiasi versione di test di un pacchetto non è una panacea, può magari risolvere un problema attuale ma espone a molti altri problemi futuri ...

Io, quando devo installare un pacchetto in test smaschero solo la versione specifica ...

```
echo '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 ~arch' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

in questo modo evito che tutta la spazzatura in test che verrà nei secoli dei secoli finisca dritta nella mia macchina.

Poi ovviamente se uno è masochista o gli piace il rischio io non intendo fermarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## ckx3009

sicuramente hai ragione: io stesso, dopo aver provato la versione  degli ati-drivers precedente alla 8.501, vedendo che mi dava problemi, ho rimesso quella che avevo ancora prima, che invece andava benissimo. pero' sempre di ~ si trattava.

fin dalla prima installazione ho dovuto mettere dei drivers ~ altrimenti xorg non partiva nemmeno.

cmq non smaschero il singolo pacchetto perche' voglio vedere subito quando ne rilasciano uno nuovo. se poi non funziona, rimetto quello precedente, non e' un grosso problema.

ma tutto sommato, se non fossi masochista non sarei passato direttamente da winzozz a gentoo  :Very Happy: 

edit: tra l'altro mi hai fatto accorgere che ho scritto male il comando, ora dovrebbe essere corretto.

----------

## Kernel78

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> cmq non smaschero il singolo pacchetto perche' voglio vedere subito quando ne rilasciano uno nuovo.
> 
> 

 

io per vedere quali pacchetti sono aggiornati approfitto del TIP che avevo scritto tempo addietro. Cron è configurato per mandarmi l'output dei comandi via mail quindi ogni giorno vedo quali pacchetti sono stati aggiunti, aggiornati e rimossi  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> se poi non funziona, rimetto quello precedente, non e' un grosso problema.

 

fino a quando hai un solo pacchetto in test ok, ma se dovessi averne molti (pratica che io sconsiglio) inizia a diventare più problematica da gestire ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma tutto sommato, se non fossi masochista non sarei passato direttamente da winzozz a gentoo 
> 
> 

 

se tu fossi masochista saresti rimasto a windows  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lioben

Ok io ho un quadcore , metto X86_64 al posto di arch?

Qui parlate di mascherare e quindi di /etc/portage/package.keywords  ma per smascherare pacchetti non c'era /etc/portage/package.mask?

----------

## ckx3009

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Ok io ho un quadcore , metto X86_64 al posto di arch?
> 
> Qui parlate di mascherare e quindi di /etc/portage/package.keywords  ma per smascherare pacchetti non c'era /etc/portage/package.mask?

 

se il quad core e' a 64 bit, usi quello che devi usare (non so cosa si usa), se e' a 32 bit usi ~x86, non ~X86 (la x minuscola).

il package.mask e' per mascherarli, come dice il nome. se per esempio hai un pacchetto che ti fa conflitto con qualcosa, lo metti nel .mask, cosi' non te lo compila.

per Smascherare, usi il package.keyword

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> io per vedere quali pacchetti sono aggiornati approfitto del TIP che avevo scritto tempo addietro. Cron è configurato per mandarmi l'output dei comandi via mail quindi ogni giorno vedo quali pacchetti sono stati aggiunti, aggiornati e rimossi  

 

c'e' poco che odio piu' di leggermi le email, quindi diciamo che se posso avere il tutto in automatico, col minor sforzo possibile, preferisco.

 *Quote:*   

>  fino a quando hai un solo pacchetto in test ok, ma se dovessi averne molti (pratica che io sconsiglio) inizia a diventare più problematica da gestire ...

 

diciamo che ne ho una sessantina in ~x86: nulla di "critico" a parte gcc e glibc, e una quindicina sono di compiz-fusion, che devo ancora levare.

 *Quote:*   

> se tu fossi masochista saresti rimasto a windows 

 

guarda, non so come sia stato il tuo approccio con gentoo, ma il mio e' stato estremamente traumatico, dato che non avevo mai visto un qualcosa che girasse con un os diverso da winzozz. su winzozz mi consideravo un utente avanzato, arrivato qui mi son reso conto di non sapere nulla. mi meraviglio ogni volta che il mio pc si accende senza errori (ormai quasi sempre a parte il recente problemino di udevd ).

in ogni caso dovro' formattare a breve e reinstallare tutto con un po' piu' di accorgimenti, dato che temo di aver fatto parecchie cavolate durante questi primi mesi di gentoo.

edit: (che dici ci mettiamo a parlare nel forum di discussione o per pm, cosi' lasciamo questo topic per quello per cui serve? XD)Last edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Ok io ho un quadcore , metto X86_64 al posto di arch?
> 
> Qui parlate di mascherare e quindi di /etc/portage/package.keywords  ma per smascherare pacchetti non c'era /etc/portage/package.mask?

 

per supportare x64 devi partire da una live amd64 ed usare uno stage amd64, non puoi compilare a 64 bit da un sistema a 32 (mentre il contrario in chroot è possibile) e non puoi convertire un sistema a 32 in 64 od il contrario (in teoria, molto in teoria si potrebbe ma è pazzesco).

In gento una cosa sono i pacchetti instabili (~x86 o ~amd64) altro sono i pacchetti mascherati. Per abilitare l'installazione di un pacchetto instabile usi package.keywords per abilitare l'installazione di un pacchetto mascherato portage.unmask mentre per bloccare l'installazione di un pacchetto stabile o reso tale dall'uso di ~arch (in genere si usa per delle versioni specifiche) si usa package.mask.

Per il caso specifico più che mettere =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 ~arch ti conviene mettere <=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.502 ~arch in package.keywords di modo che se i devel dovessero rilasciare una revision dell'ebuild, sulla stessa versione dei driver, ti verrà comunque installata; ovvio che puoi fare la stessa cosa anche usando package.mask , sono strade alternative, l'importante rimane avere un metodo, non importa quale.

Poi c'è la leggenda urbana imbecille (IMHO derivata da slackware o da debian che avrà pure un ciclo di sviluppo più accurato di gentoo ma di sicuro non ci azzecca un piffero, è l'unica cosa in cui le due distribuzioni non hanno veramente niente in comune) secondo la quale si può pensare di mettere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~architettura" in make.conf ma se ne è già parlato abbondantemente del perchè questa opzione (riservata in origine ai devel ed ai tester) sia dannosa e sconsigliabile soprattutto ai novellini. Ti avviso perchè non ho voglia di aiutarti ad uscire dai casini poi.

----------

## ckx3009

piccola correzione: il pacchetto ati-drivers-8.501 a me ha dato alcuni problemi (forse dovevo solo editare il mio xorg.conf ma voglia=0) quindi sono tornato alla versione che avevo precedentemente: 8.476 che invece mi funziona perfettamente.Last edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lioben

Disabilitato config_fb nel kernel . 

Installati driver Ati 8.471.3 (ho preferito privilegiare la stabilità)

Ancora Xorg non funziona - schermata nera , vi posto il log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 

----------

## Lioben

Nessuno puo' darmi una mano?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ckx3009

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Nessuno puo' darmi una mano? 

 

calma...non e' che la gente e' sul forum 24 ore su 24 per rispondere  :Very Happy: 

basta aspettare un po' di tempo, anche un paio di giorni qualche volta e le risposte arrivano. se non arrivano in una settimana, evidentemente nessuno sa rispondere.

cmq mi riposti per l'ennesima volta il tuo xorg.conf senza i commenti? forse sto capendo che problemi hai.Last edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lioben

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

#    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "ACER AL2216W"

    HorizSync   30-82

    VertRefresh 56-76

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

    Driver     "vesa"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Ati radeon 1650"

    Driver      "fglrx"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    1024

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Ati radeon 1650"

    Monitor     "ACER AL2216W"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Grazie..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ckx3009

allora (  :Crying or Very sad:  ) ti ostini a usare i maledetti xorg.conf generati da xorgconfig...

con le ati di ultima generazione *non hai modo* di avere un server X funzionante usando xorgconfig o simili.

vai qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers e fai un nuovo xorg.conf *da zero*!

per le parti mancanti che non trovi nella guida, puoi tentare di usare il mio.

tieni conto che io ho una ATI mobility radeon X1600 e quindi parecchie cose possono essere diverse.

```
######---------->>>>  SERVER LAYOUT  <<<<----------######

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

   Screen 0   "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "External Mouse"

   Option      "BlankTime" "5"

   Option      "StanbyTime" "10"

#   Option      "SuspendTime "20"

   Option      "OffTime" "30"

   Option      "AIGLS" "true"

#   Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

######---------->>>>  FILES  <<<<----------######

Section "Files"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

######---------->>>>  MODULE  <<<<----------######

Section "Module"

   Load      "i2c"

   Load      "bitmap"

   Load      "ddc"

   Load      "dri"

   Load      "type1"

   Load      "freetype"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "int10"

   Load      "vbe"

   Load      "extmod"

   Load      "synaptics"

   Load      "xtrap"

   Load      "record"

   Load      "dbe"

   Load      "vbe" #svideo

EndSection

######---------->>>>  INPUT DEVICE: KEYBOARD  <<<<----------######

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"      "it"

EndSection

######---------->>>>  INPUT DEVICE: TOUCHPAD  <<<<----------######

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "AccelFactor"      "0.0010"

   Option      "UseShm"      "true"

   Option      "SHMConfig"      "on"

EndSection

######---------->>>>  INPUT DEVICE: MOUSE  <<<<----------######

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "External Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   Option      "Buttons"      "3"

EndSection

######---------->>>>  MONITOR: 0  <<<<----------######

Section "Monitor"

#   Option      "VendorName"      "ATI Proprietary Driver"

#   Option      "ModelName"      "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option      "DPMS"         "true"

EndSection

######---------->>>>  MONITOR: 1  <<<<----------######

Section "Monitor"

#   Option      "VendorName"      "ATI Proprietary Driver"

#   Option      "ModelName"      "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

   Option      "DPMS"         "true"

EndSection

######---------->>>>  DEVICE: 0  <<<<----------######

Section "Device"

## Driver / Performance Options

#   Option      "AccelMethod"      "XAA"

#   Option      "ColorTiling"      "1"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "UseInternalAGPGART"   "yes"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

   Option      "TexturedVideo"      "On"

## Set to 1 - better , set to 2 for compability, and 0 for basic

   Option      "UseFastTLS"      "1"

## Experimental 

   Option      "Textured2D"      "on"

#   Option      "TexturedXRender"   "on"

   Option      "BackingStore"      "on"

   Option      "KernelModuleParm"   "agpclock=0"

## forced turned off so TextureVideo is used

   Option      "VideoOverlay"      "On"

   Option      "OpenGLOverlay"      "Off"

## Desktop Setup

   Option      "MaxGARTSize"      "512"

#   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "1"

#   Option      "DesktopSetup"      "horizontal"

#   Option      "PairModes"      "1280x800+1280x1024"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

## prove varie

   Option      "AGPMode"      "4"

   Option      "AGPFastWrite"      "True"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "True"

EndSection

######---------->>>>  DEVICE: 1  <<<<----------######

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

######---------->>>>  SCREEN: 0  <<<<----------######

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device      "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor      "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth   24

      SubSection   "Display"

         Viewport   0 0

         Depth      24

#This virtual is for 2 monitors, a 1280x800 next to a 1280x1024

#             Virtual      1280 1024

      EndSubSection

      SubSection   "Display"

         Viewport   0 0

         Depth      16

         Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      EndSubSection

      SubSection "Display"

         Viewport   0 0

         Depth      24

         Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      EndSubSection

EndSection

######---------->>>>  SCREEN: 1  <<<<----------######

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Screen[1]"

   Device      "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Monitor      "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

   DefaultDepth   24

      SubSection   "Display"

         Viewport   0 0

         Depth      24

         Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      EndSubSection

EndSection

######---------->>>>  DRI  <<<<----------######

Section "DRI"

   Mode      0666

EndSection

######---------->>>>  EXSTENSIONS  <<<<----------######

Section "Extensions"

## For Textured2d and Textured XRender

## Listed in thread, but not used according to log on Xorg 7.2

#   Option      "Damage" "On"

   Option      "RENDER" "On"

## For Compiz

   Option      "Composite" "Enable"

## Should be loaded automatically, but for good measure

   Option      "XVideo" "On"

EndSection
```

Last edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lioben

Allora a parte il fato che non conosco bene l inglese e che quindi ho tradotto passo passo con dizionari e varie ....in realta il quella guida non spiega un tubo a parte la configurazione del kernel .....

io devo scrivere un xorg.con da zero e li mi fanno usare un --aticonfig a cui dovrebbero seguire delle aggiunte o comq degli adattamenti ...pero' di cosa cavolo vogliano dire tutti sti parametri e ste parole "strane" non ho ancora trovato un howto che lo spieghi .

Un povero disgraziato arriva qui e si trova scritto:

```
Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true" 
```

```
Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"
```

Anche volendo mettendocela tutta con google , manca proprio la roba che ti spieghi la sintassi e il significato di certe parole. 

Non esiste un manuale e per manuale intendo un VERO manuale che non dia per scontata una laurea in ingegneria informatica? 

Perche' usando l'aticonfig il server x non parte e io non so da che parte cominciare a scrivere file di configurazione , non si possono fare le nozze con i fichi secchi via !   :Very Happy: 

Se dopo aver installato i driver ati provo a dare :

modprobe fglrx 

mi dice :

FATAL: error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko) operation not permitted

----------

## Lioben

[quote="Lioben"]Allora a parte il fato che non conosco bene l inglese e che quindi ho tradotto passo passo con dizionari e varie ....in realta il quella guida non spiega un tubo a parte la configurazione del kernel .....

io devo scrivere un xorg.con da zero e li mi fanno usare un --aticonfig a cui dovrebbero seguire delle aggiunte o comq degli adattamenti ...pero' di cosa cavolo vogliano dire tutti sti parametri e ste parole "strane" non ho ancora trovato un howto che lo spieghi .

Un povero disgraziato arriva qui e si trova scritto:

```
Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true" 
```

```
Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"
```

Anche volendo mettendocela tutta con google , manca proprio la roba che ti spieghi la sintassi e il significato di certe parole. 

Non esiste un manuale e per manuale intendo un VERO manuale che non dia per scontata una laurea in ingegneria informatica? 

Perche' usando l'aticonfig il server x non parte e io non so da che parte cominciare a scrivere file di configurazione , non si possono fare le nozze con i fichi secchi via !   :Very Happy: 

Se dopo aver installato i driver ati provo a dare :

modprobe fglrx 

mi dice :

FATAL: error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko) operation not permitted

Provando a fare cp find / -iname eccetera come da guida mi dice

cp:invalid option -- n

la sottodirectory "dri"  non esiste in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/

----------

## djinnZ

per caso nella configurazione del kernel hai abilitato il modulo per il drm? se si ricompili. Devi assicurarti che il kernel abbia abilitate o disabilitate le opzioni indicate nella guida per prima cosa. Per seconda cosa prendi l'xorg.conf che ha postato lioben (il peggio che ti può capitare è che non ti riconosce il mouse o la tastiera corretta) ed usalo senza modificare nulla. Infine ati-drivers deve essere compilato per il kernel che devi usare controlla il simlink /usr/src/linux o modificalo (con eselect).

Consiglio: abilita l'acpi (cambiando l'arresto in riavvio alla pressione del tasto power) e le sysrq keys o come diavolo si chiamano se sei su un portatile. Non è una cosa igienica l'arresto forzato per le prove con xorg.

Il mio xorg.conf è quesi identico a quello di lioben (non posso postarlo adesso) e funziona quasi senza problemi (a parte il fatto che ogni tanto al rientro alla consolle in fb-vesa si bloccano schermo e tastiera ma è un noto problema di tutti i driver proprietari con kernel e libc hardenizzati).

----------

## ckx3009

al massimo lo xorg.conf e' il mio, non di lioben che chiede aiuto XD

cmq visto che parli di vesa-fb, non e' che sai qualcosa di utile per rispondere al mio post riguardo al fb? magari anche solo dirmi moduli del kernel abilitati e grub.conf

@lioben

quella guida che non spiega un tubo e' quella con cui ho fatto il mio xorg.conf che mi fa fare 3000 fps con glxgears (quindi e' corretto)

cmq ti ho postato il mio apposta perche' tu lo copiassi (e' quel coso molto lungo all'interno della tag [code ]): non lamentarti della guida, copialo e usalo. se ti da errori, copiateli dallo xorg.0.log e cerca su google. ci sono migliaia di utenti che hanno avuto gli stessi tuoi problemi.

l'importante e' che i moduli del kernel siano corretti.

configurali come dice quella guida. quando hai finito fai

```
mount /boot

make && make modules_install && make install

umount /boot

reboot
```

Last edited by ckx3009 on Wed Jul 16, 2008 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lioben

Ma io non voglio copiare!!!   :Very Happy:   Voglio capire che cosa sono tutte quelle linee esoteriche che compaiono dentro xorg.conf !!  :Very Happy: 

Uso genkernel per ricompilare il kernel ....ho abilitato tutte le opzioni della guida .

Ok questa volta copiero xorg.conf a pappagallo.

----------

## ckx3009

e' un paradosso..non vuoi copiare e preferisci le configurazioni automatiche. se fosse andata a buon fine la config automatica non avresti nemmeno saputo dell'esistenza di xorg.conf. in ogni caso non si tratta di copiare: si tratta di prendere qualcosa di funzionante e iniziare a lavorare su quello. non puoi pretendere di fare la pizza senza averne mai assaggiata una.

----------

## Lioben

[code:1:d5f30d40b1]

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux afrodite 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 7 21:41:40 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 16 June 2008

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 16 12:43:54 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "External Mouse"

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "5"

(**) Option "OffTime" "30"

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "XVideo" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b27a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29a0 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,29a1 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,29a4 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:19:0: chip 8086,104b card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2832 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev f2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2812 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2822 card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,283e card 105b,0cef rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,7181 card 174b,5920 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,71a1 card 174b,5921 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:06:0: chip 104c,8024 card 105b,0cef rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xefa00000 - 0xefafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xefc00000 - 0xefcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xefb00000 - 0xefbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xefe00000 - 0xefefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xefd00000 - 0xefdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series Primary rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xefaf0000/16, I/O @ 0xce00/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series Secondary rev 0, Mem @ 0xefae0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.47.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.47.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.471                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Feb 25 2008 21:22:45

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x7181) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7da180

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "KernelModuleParm" "agpclock=0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "Off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "On"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TexturedVideo" "On"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Textured2D" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MaxGARTSize" "512"

(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "Radeon X1600 Series" (Chipset = 0x7181)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x5920)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xefaf0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV516

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: ACR  Model: ad74  Serial#: 1881154285

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2007  Week: 2

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 47  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.644 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.286 greenY: 0.603

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 49281

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 1360  vsize 765  refresh: 60  vid: 49291

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  473 x 296 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 210 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: Acer AL2216W

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: L74090453830

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff00047274aded222070

(II) fglrx(0): 	02110103682f1e782ec585a459499a24

(II) fglrx(0): 	125054bfef0081808140714f9500950f

(II) fglrx(0): 	b30081c08bc021399030621a274068b0

(II) fglrx(0): 	3600d9281100001c000000fd00384c1e

(II) fglrx(0): 	5215000a202020202020000000fc0041

(II) fglrx(0): 	63657220414c32323136570a000000ff

(II) fglrx(0): 	004c3734303930343533383330200073

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs is not supported in this release. Disabled.

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 35 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1680x1050 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1680x1050": 146.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 121.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 79.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (470, 300) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (90, 88)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1680x1050 (pitch 1728)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1680x1050": 146.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 121.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 79.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.47.3

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): KernelModuleParm: "agpclock=0"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 512 MB

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xefef8000 - 0xefefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xefeff000 - 0xefeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xefffa000 - 0xefffa0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xefffb000 - 0xefffb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xefffc000 - 0xefffc3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xefff4000 - 0xefff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xefffd000 - 0xefffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xeffc0000 - 0xeffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xeffff00f (0x10) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xefaf0000 - 0xefafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xefae0000 - 0xefaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[22] 0	0	0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000f500 - 0x0000f51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1728,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1728,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1728 x 7141

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BackingStore" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Backing store enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.

(WW) fglrx(0): Video Overlay not supported on AVIVO based graphics cards. For XVideo support use Option "TexturedVideo".

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//glesx.so

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension GLESX

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 10

(**) fglrx(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

[glesx] __glESXExtensionInit: No GL ES2.0 capable screen found!

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 17 nodes)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) External Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) External Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2&quo

----------

## Lioben

PS 

Scusate non so cosa sia succedendo ma il tag code non mi funziona e tra l altro non mi posta cio che scrivo dopo la chiusura del tag . ve lo dico in un messaggio a parte .

Quello sopra è il /var/log/xorg0.log dopo la sostituzione del mio xorg.conf con quello di ckx3009 , ma ovviamente xorg non si avvia.

----------

## djinnZ

hai ricompilato il kernel mettendo il giusto supporto per l'agp e disabilitato del tutto il dri? Dopo aver fatto questo hai ricompilato i driver ati?

----------

## ckx3009

e ti ricordo che io ho un portatile...il mio xorg.conf era un esempio, dovresti levare le parti inutili, come quella del touchpad.

tra l'altro e' uscita stabile la release 8.501 del driver, che funziona molto bene. ti consiglio quella

----------

## Lioben

Allora ho cercato di farmi una cultura sull'hardware studiando un po' a destra e a manca ...... come AGP nel mio caso si intende pci express .

Il Drm suggerito prima, funziona con i radeon e altri driver ma non con fglrx

 (non era nella lista dei driver supportati oppure con radeon intendevano solo il nome della scheda senza distinzioni tra driver proprietario e opensource) 

Non ho capito che differenza o che correlazione c'è tra dri e drm o si escludono a vicenda? usando i driver fglrx quale mi consigliate?

Chiedo perche' mi era stato consigliato di non mettere il dri nel kernel e non ho capito il perche'.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

----------

## Lioben

 *Quote:*   

> e ti ricordo che io ho un portatile...il mio xorg.conf era un esempio, dovresti levare le parti inutili, come quella del touchpad.

 

Anche togliendo touchpad e parti inutili non funziona , il kernel è compilato come dice la guida , il problema è che se non trovo qualcosa o qualcuno che mi spieghi cosa vogliono dire tutte quelle opzioni ecc la vedo dura far funzionare xorg .... ad esempio che differenza c'è tra "screen" e "display"  o cosa vuol dire texture o tutte quelle opzioni mai sentite.......da qualche parte avrete imparato....

----------

